# The meaning of momoasa



## chinesegirl

Esti momoasa!
what does it mean? I can´t find it in dictionary.


----------



## nicolero

Looks like babytalk and it should mean "Eşti frumoasă!" - you are beautiful!

Nicole


----------



## farscape

Maybe it's "mămoasă" - adj. fem. (mămos - masc.) about a child overtly very attached to her/his mother or a parent overtly very attached to their children. Now with the right spelling you can look it up yourself in any dictionary.

Or maybe it's "child speak" for frumoasă - a grown-up talking to a child imitating their (perceived at times) mispronunciation or used deliberately in a conversation with other adults as an irony. Not knowing the context it's hard to tell. This is why the forum rules call for the full context to be presented...

Later,

.


----------



## chinesegirl

Thank you so much for your explanations, Nicole and Farscape!! 

I think that there are so many lovable and kind words that enrich your beautiful language!


----------



## misadro

The word is in fact ... _mumos, mumoasă  _... and it appears in dictionaries (=_frumos, frumoasă, _in babytalk)


----------



## farscape

Momoasă it's not (yet?) in the dictionaries but it's used quite a bit, tongue in cheek it seems. A quick search on the 'Net will return interesting results...

Later,


.


----------

